# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  سرور مجازی آلمان را با بهترین سرعت و کیفیت از ابرآراز بخواهید!

## arazcloud

*سرور مجازی آلمان*

سرور مجازی آلمان که در قاره اروپا و کشور آلمان واقع شده است، با استفاده از بهترین سخت‌افزارهای موجود و هارد NVMe و یکی از بهترین و محبوب‌ترین پایگاه‌داده‌های اروپا به‌نام Hetzner قابل عرضه به کاربران عزیز است. در ابر‌آراز با دسترسی کامل، امکان مدیریت سرور مجازی خود و نصب نرم‌افزارهای دلخواه خود را روی سرور خواهید داشت، همچنین به راحتی قادر به ارتقای سرور خود خواهید بود.
Vps یا سرور اختصاصی مجازی در واقع از تقسیم‌بندی یک سرور اختصاصی فیزیکی به چند سرور مجازی به‌وجود می‌آید، که هر کدام از این vps ها به مقدار خاصی از منابع همچون فضای ذخیره سازی، پهنای باند و ram و cpu دسترسی دارند. سرور مجازی آلمان برای دسترسی به سایت‌هایی که در موقعیت خارج از ایران و اروپا واقع می‌شوند، بسیار مهم است. 

*ابرآراز* یکی از منصف‌ترین شرکت‌های عرضه‌کننده خدمات در زمینه سرورهای مجازی و ابری است. ما در ابر‌آراز با بهره‌گیری از پیشرفته‌ترین امکانات در پی آسایش شما مشتریان عزیز هستیم. با خرید وی پی اس آلمان می‌توانید با خیال راحت به توسعه کسب‌و‌کار خود در دنیای مجازی بپردازید و دیگر نگرانی از ترافیک و سرعت و همچنین قطعی سایت خود نداشته باشید.

Vps آلمان ابرآراز قابل عرضه مبتنی بر دو سیستم عامل لینوکس و ویندوز است. شما می‌توانید از توزیع‌های مختلف لینوکس و نسخه‌های مختلف ویندوز بنا به نیاز خود استفاده کنید.

- امنیت و سرعت بالا
- دسترسی بالا root
 - استفاده از به روزترین سخت افزارهای موجود
 - پایداری سرویس و آپ تایم بالا
- پشتیبانی 24 ساعته در هفت روز هفته
-زمان تحویل این سرورها به صورت میانگین 30 دقیقه است
- سرورهای مجازی آلمان ابرآراز دارای IP ثابت هستند


*قیمت سرور مجازی آلمان ابر آراز*

قیمت سرور مجازی به عوامل زیادی مربوط می‌شود، از جمله به موقعیت سرور، نوع سیستم عامل و... . نحوه‌ی قیمت‌گذاری در شرکت‌های مختلف متفاوت است شما در ابر آراز شاهد قیمتی مقرون به صرفه خواهید بود. این سرور در پکیج های یک ماهه، سه ماهه، شش ماهه و یک ساله قابل خریداری می باشد. همچنین در صورتی که بخواهید می توانید سروری با مقدار منابع دلخواه خود بسازید، برای این کار کافیست با همکاران ما تماس گرفته یا در پنل کاربری خود به همکاران ما تیکت بزنید.


*انتقال سرویس یا سایت رایگان*

ابرآراز این امکان را به شما می دهد سرویس خود را از سرور یا هاست دیگر به صورت رایگان، بدون داون تایم و قطعی به زیرساخت ابری آراز منتقل کنید.


*سرعت، امنیت و پایداری سرویس*

با زیرساخت ابری، خدمات و پشتیبانی رایگان و 24 ساعته، با خیال راحت فقط روی کسب و کارتان تمرکز کنید

پشتیبانی 24 ساعته و کاملا رایگان در سطح سرویس و سایت شما

----------

